# Funerals; or, your body after death



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Again, inspired by Polednice... I see this conversation come up a lot as well. Personally, I don't care to have a funeral. It is far too expensive and I'd be fine just being dropped off in the wild to be eaten by animals and decompose. I don't feel the need for burial and find it all quite odd even. What about you, forum?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm going with aquamation or a mushroom suit.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> Again, inspired by Polednice... I see this conversation come up a lot as well. Personally, I don't care to have a funeral. It is far too expensive and I'd be fine just being dropped off in the wild to be eaten by animals and decompose. I don't feel the need for burial and find it all quite odd even. What about you, forum?


Will you consider becoming a cadaver? That'd be really great for the sake of science and medicine. :tiphat:


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, sure why not. Just as long as they don't give me organs to anybody. Far too misanthropic for that.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Cnote11 said:


> Yeah, sure why not. Just as long as they don't give me organs to anybody. Far too misanthropic for that.


Whatever just as long as they don't give MY organs to anybody - I couldn't be that cruel.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Unfortunately, I've had to contemplate this issue a little more directly that I would have liked, recently...

It's easy to verbally express one's wishes to not make a big deal out of the final disposition of one's remains... but it's another thing entirely when one is the _survivor_ of primary responsibility- and others who remain are sure to second-guess your arrangements [there will always be a couple in every crowd] unless one leaves unambiguous instructions as part of one's estate planning documents.

For instance, here's the preliminary draft of instructions concerning MY remains:


> It is my desire that my body be cremated. Furthermore, it is my desire that cremation occur before any wake or viewing take place, unless cremation is delayed for a legally indicated reason, e.g.: performance of an autopsy recommended by Civil Authorities. At any rate, under no circumstances do I wish to have my corpse prepared for viewing. Additionally, it is my desire that my cremated remains be scattered at sea, as close to a point proximate to 45th Street Beach in Ocean City, New Jersey as is nautically practical and environmentally permissible.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I want to become a fossil.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

What do you mean "Become"


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Badinerie said:


> What do you mean "Become"


Hey! That was uncalled for!


----------

